# Superman movie patrons run into General Zod in restroom



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/original-superman-star-interrupts-man-573843

Not as good as the Vincent Price story, but still funny.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Excellent...... Its good to know the General is still around


----------

